# St. Barnabus: City Beyond the Horizon



## Kareyev (Nov 6, 2002)

About one year ago I had the pleasure of joining a great online campaign.  As of November the campaign will reach its second annaversery and is still going strong so I figured a post here in EN World was in order.  

This campaign has been one of the greatest games I have ever played on line or face to face.  I'd like to give a special thanks to RK as he is one of the most talented DMs I have ever gamed with and BJ for putting together and maintaining an awesome web site.  Of course the game also works so well thanks to all of the excellent players.  You have made this game something to remember.

So stop on by and meet Rune, Alahandra, Carolene, Lannon, Rupert, Aesma, Korg, Karou, and the rest of the gang.  Tell 'em Diderot sent ya.

http://www.bjhark.com/stbarnabus/index.htm

[Spoiler Alert: We are going through Monte Cooks Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil for the past year so read the logs at your own risk.]

((This may be the wrong spot for this post.  If so I'm sure one of the admins will move it.   All of the logs from the very first game are posted within the web site below so I figured Story Hour would be the best place for this))


----------

